# What was the color used on narrow gauge caboose interiors?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I am detailing the interior of my AMS shorty cabbose and I'm trying to find the color used for the interior. It's kind of a cross between light green and blue-green. Mainly interested in color used by the D&RGW in the 1930's and forties.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Based on the ones that I've been in, common colors are a light green and a yellow/cream color


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

DRGW most certainly light green. Krylon jade green satin works very well and looks great in a caboose interior. Do not pay attention to the cap color, it is close to right on once sprayed. 

jonathan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the tips on the color. 

Jonathan do you have the parts figured out for the lighting yet-batteries, LED's, etc.? Let me know when you are ready to send. Thank you.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

For my caboose interiors, I used a paint called Model Masters RAF Interior Green


I brushed painted it for the cabeese. Took some time, but I really like the color when it dries. I started using this paint on our HO scale layout for anything from building interiors to F unit cab interiors. Had it around and it worked great for the big scale cabeese.


----------

